# Poor Hamsters, Edinburgh



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

male and female sirian hamster + cage swap or sale Small Furries for Sale edinburgh Edinburgh


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poor little souls


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:blink:  Thats awful!   They should be ashamed of themselves!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Wish I could help them but I am clueless when it comes to hamster also a bit scared of them


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

unfortunately seem to see a lot of similar ads lately 

there was a one local to me that said they were wanting to swap their dog for a motorbike!?!?

Hope someone with a bit more love in their hearts than the sellers, gets them. Although I wouldnt want to pay, cos they will keep doing it x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

mstori said:


> there was a one local to me that said they were wanting to swap their dog for a motorbike!?!?


Omg I really dont understand people! Should be disgusted with themselfs, I certainly am!!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Omg I really dont understand people! Should be disgusted with themselfs, I certainly am!!


i asked my OH if we could get it. Wanted to send them a message saying i will take the dog or report you to rspca. Have you no heart! :nono: and no! i will not be giving you a motorbike! just a happy home for something that should mean more to you


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

> will swap for any kind of bird


...and whats the odds that in a few weeks or months they will want to swap the bird for something else? you should never get rid of one pet just because something else seems more appealing


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

O/T but there is someone giving away 19 Chinese hammys on the Glasgow one, I need to stop looking!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Starlite said:


> O/T but there is someone giving away 19 Chinese hammys on the Glasgow one, I need to stop looking!


   Why get a pet if they are going to lose interest and flog it or swap it! This makes my blood boil!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

This just annoys the hell out of me. How on earth can people trade in their pets? theyre members of the family for gods sake (I actually have steam coming out of my ears)


----------

